# Backfired - by Snr6424 (~BBW(mult), Feeding, Lesbian sex, MWG)



## Britt Reid (Jul 5, 2012)

_~BBW(mult), Feeding, Lesbian sex, MWG _&#8211; Jenna finally has a chance to live out her fantasy with a hot former classmate...but the ending surprises her

*Backfired
by snr6424
(reposted by permission from Fantasy Feeder)​*
*Chapter One - Jenna's Project*

I walked into Big Tom's Electronic Superstore with a sigh. The thought of doing retail sales for an entire year while saving up for college was something of a nightmare. Not that the job was difficult, but the days tended to be quite dull. The few highlights were the rare chance to help a hottie find something. That's when I put on my big smiley face and charmed the pants of them. Or so I wished.

Ok, I should back up a bit. My name is Jenna. I'm 18, just recently graduated from James Hallinsworth High School. I've worked here at Big Tom's the last two summers. Since I need to save up some money for college and they were willing I decided to take a year and just work full-time. So that's the whole boring story.

Oh, what do I look like? 

Haha, what a typical question. Well, I have a rather dusky skin, thanks to some Italian and Brazilian blood in my family tree. I stand 5'3", weighing about 115 pounds. I have bright green eyes, probably my favorite feature. My hair is jet black and straight, cut just below my shoulders. I work hard to stay looking good, which means a reasonable diet and lots of exercising. My breasts are a nice C-cup. They're perky and look even a little bigger than they are because of my slight frame. 

My hips were always a little wider than I'd like, but it's just the way I'm built, it's not like I'm carrying any extra weight there. I work to make sure my waist is nice and trim, my belly nice and flat. My best physical feature is my tight ass, perky and bubbly. When I wear a pair of really tight pants you can practically hear guys' jaws hitting the floor as I walk past. Ok, maybe I'm a little vain. But I have a right to be.

Unfortunately for all those lusting guys, I swing the other way. During high school I had a couple "unofficial" girlfriends. They weren't really lesbians, just "experimenting". That was ok with me, their lips were still kissable and their warm soft bodies still felt so good next to mine. Oh, and if being lesbian wasn't enough, I also have a thing for fat chicks. There, I said it. I like fat chicks.

My greatest conquest during my senior year was little Sally Fletcher. Well, she was little when she was a freshman, only like 5'0" and 100 pounds. Over the four years of high school she didn't get any taller, but I had a blast watching her blossom. Her breasts grew to DD's while her rump stuck out farther and farther behind her. The most wonderful transformation was the inflation of her flat stomach into a big, round ball of fat. When we made out I loved to knead and massage her bountiful gut, reaching underneath to unbutton her pants so it could all just hang out.

*Sigh* 

And now she's gone, taking her roly-poly self off to school several states away. I'm currently single, and looking for a new project. I think instead of just dating a fat girl I'd like to see a slim, hot girl just blimp up as I stuffed thousands of calories into her growing gut. Ooh, that sounds so hot.

So, all that just to say that I was starting up again at Big Tom's. And . . .

Oh, what do we have here? Could that really be Heather Morris? And wearing a Big Tom's uniform?! I must go investigate.

"Hey Heather," I greeted her as I walked up. "Watcha doin' here?"

"Hey Jenna," she smiled. 

_“Ohmygosh, what a gorgeous smile, _.” I noted

"I just got a job here. My folks are kinda pissed, but I'm just not sure I want to do college yet. Know what I mean?" Hearther explained.

"Oh yeah," I replied, trying not to be too obvious while I checked her out. "I'm doing the same thing. Has anyone given you the tour yet?"

"Um, not really. Jimmy said he'd show me around, but he had to go do something."

"Well just come with me," I gave her my brightest smile. "I'll show you everything."

I took her around the store, so excited to be around the most beautiful girl from high school. We had talked before, usually at some party we both attended, but for the most part we moved in different circles. She had a few boyfriends during high school, but never anything too serious. I knew if there was a way to sway her to our team, I'd find out. 

Standing a few inches taller than me, probably 5'6" or 5'7", she probably only weighed 120 or 125. In school she had played soccer, tennis and lacrosse at various times. She was athletic enough to be good at just about anything, but never seemed all that passionate about sports. Her breasts were pressing nicely against the red short-sleeved shirt that was part of our uniform. 

She may have been slightly less blessed in that area than I was, but that didn't bother me. I knew they'd grow if she gained weight. Her natural shape was a little narrower than mine, making her look very streamlined with gently rounded hips, a slim waist, and long legs. I may be a chubby chaser, but I was growing wet just looking at this girl.

And that's when I knew who my project would be.

My plans solidified as Heather kept chatting while we walked around.

"Yeah, y'know, I'm just kinda ready to let loose," she rambled on. "I worked so hard to get good grades and was on all those clubs and sports teams. And my parents were always like 'Do more! Do more!' Now I just want to relax. Work 40 hours here, having a lot of fun on the weekends, stop spending like three hours a day in the gym. Y'know, just let go a little."

I nodded my head emphatically, communicating how intensely I agreed with her. The pieces couldn't be falling into place any better than they were.

Heather was a bright girl and, let's face it, the job at Big Tom’s isn't that tough. In no time at all she had the basics down. Fortunately we both worked the day shift, which was pretty quiet. That was nice, since it gave us ample opportunity to chat. After just a few weeks I felt like we were becoming fast friends. Of course, I wanted more, but she didn't know that yet.

The other part of my plan was also in full swing. One of the first things I showed Heather was when to check all the candy we kept by the registers. Of course, you couldn't sell past-date candy, so we got to eat it ourselves. She became the unofficial "candy checker", and I'm pretty sure she was eating a bar or two each time she found a box too old to sell. 

We also started eating lunch together. At first she always brought it in with her, but I convinced her it was much more fun to visit one of the many eateries within walking distance. We ate pizza, subs, Chinese, and even made a few trips to a buffet. My own intake was increasing, but I countered that by simply upping my gym time. 

I also came upon the brilliant idea of keeping a candy jar in the break room. Not to mention the fresh baked cookies and brownies I started bringing in for my coworkers. Through trial and error I learned Heather's favorites, and made sure they were readily available to her. Plus, this really made me popular with the other workers. Free candy and homemade goodies are certainly nothing to sneeze at.

"Hey Jenna," Heather mumbled through a large bite of Baby Ruth.

I fought back a leer. "Hey Heather, find some more past-date candy?"

"Yup!" Heather paused to swallow. "Fortunately they still taste good! Or, maybe unfortunately."

"Why unfortunately?" I asked. "How can good-tasting free candy be a bad thing?"

"Well, when one stops spending their entire evening in the gym, and one starts eating junk she never ate before, one comes to find that one's jeans don't, um, button up so well."

Heather tried for a rather sardonic aloofness, but her face was turning slightly pink. I felt a familiar tingling and tightening sensation in my lower stomach, one that usually came when I espied an especially delicious chubby chick. It was almost too good to believe that there were already noticeable results. The challenge now was to make sure she didn't freak out and try to lose it.

"Oh please, you're a stick," I scoffed. "I mean, you're practically swimming in that shirt."

"Not for long, at this rate," she replied. "And see what I mean?"

She grabbed the back of her polo shirt and pulled it so that it clung tightly to her body. I honestly couldn't see much of a difference, other than possibly the slightest convex curve just above her belt.

"What I am looking at?" I asked. "You're the most absolutely ridiculous person I know if you think you can call that getting fat. For lunch today we're going to Eddy's and we're gonna eat the 3/4 pound burger with fries and milkshakes. And I don't want to hear another word about it. You're relaxing this summer, remember?"

"Hehe, you're such a good friend," Heather giggled. "And maybe we can get dessert with lunch."

"It's a date," I grinned.

As the summer passed I started spending even more time with Heather outside of work. Slowly she started hanging out with my group of friends, and I started hanging out with her clique. There were parties galore, BBQ's in backyards and get-togethers at the beach. Food was often involved, and alcohol always was. Heather was a very happy-go-lucky drunk, and very affectionate as well. I always felt a twinge of jealousy when I saw her with some guy's tongue down her throat, but I reminded myself I was in this for the long haul. 

Possibly the best part of summer hang-outs was the dress code. Heather frequently wore a bikini, occasionally with shorts. This meant easy viewing for me as the months went by. Not only did I watch her become quite tan from all the sun exposure, I also saw the fruit from all that candy-buying and baking I did. It was gradual, but at the end of the summer there could be no doubt. 

Heather Morris was gaining weight. 

Her entire body seemed just a touch softer, in part due to her lack of time exercising. She still worked out, and certainly wasn't flabby or lazy, but the difference was undeniable. Her newly indulgent lifestyle was causing her to ripen before my very eyes, she seemed to becoming sleeker and more lush by the day. Early in the summer I saw her in a very small green bikini and understood why she could have any guy she wanted. Her legs were long and lean, her ass tight but definitely not flat, her flat abs had a hint of a six pack, and her perky breasts were the stuff of wet dreams.

In late August I was rather shocked when Heather pulled out that green bikini again. I had thought it had been retired since July. My mouth went dry as I drank in her softening form. Her lower body seemed to be coated with a slight layer of cushioning. Her thighs and calves still looked rather slim, in part because they were so long. Her hips maybe spread an extra inch, but my eagle eye caught the way the string of her bikini bottom dug in to tan flesh, causing just the tiniest hint of a love handle to spill out above. 

The triangle of fabric that covered about 80% of her magnificent rear at the beginning of the summer was now covering just 60% or so. I licked my lips as I gazed at the warm tan flesh of her round buttocks that spilled from its confines. I wanted nothing more than to take a big bite of that juicy ass. 

And that tiny little paunch that she was freaking out about? Well, maybe she was starting to be right after all. That hint of a six pack was nowhere to be found. Her lower stomach now pooched out just slightly, looking ripe and fertile. I could tell by her posture that she was sucking in her stomach, I bit my lip as I imagined her stomach muscles relaxing, her belly swelling out into a nice, round pot. 

Yeah, I wanted her … bad.

The biggest change was undoubtedly her expanding bustline. If her breasts were impressive before, they were flat out amazing now. She still had to be just shy of a D, but remained just as perfectly perky as ever. The lack of fabric in this particular bathing suit only highlighted her growth. Sweet, succulent breast flesh poured out over the cup, and even peeked out the sides. 

Later that day we played volleyball. I barely avoided making several stupid mistakes, as I was unabashedly captivated by Heather's jiggling form as she sprinted to and fro. I wasn't the only one staring at her breasts as they bounced up and down, I'm pretty sure a few guys were watching the game for that sole purpose. Unlike them, however, I received just as much of a thrill from watching her golden ass cheeks wobble slightly. Once or twice in between serves Heather stood with her hands on her hips, visibly trying to catch her breath. During these moments she plainly forgot about sucking in her stomach, and I was treated to the sight of an inch or two of pudge hanging just over her bikini bottoms. 

The summer days blurred together, Heather's gradually expanding body was a fantasy come true. I was sad as the weather gradually cooled, but still elated when Heather admitted to me that she needed a brand new fall wardrobe. Apparently, those wonderfully snug jeans now had trouble sliding over her rounder rear, or fastening across her bulging tummy. There were still parties every weekend, but fewer people because a number of folk had moved off to college. 

Heather was still happily munching and drinking away, either in denial or acceptance of her added pounds. I just wasn't sure which . . . 

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

The party was winding down. I had built up a decent buzz, but kept it under control. Heather was getting quite tipsy, and I was happy to see her constantly grazing on the various goodies that were scattered about. 

"Jenna girl!" she shouted, wobbling toward me.

I chuckled, watching her approach. Her jeans were truly painted on, revealing thighs and hips that were just shy of being chubby. Her bubble butt had to be straining the seams, it moved as if it had a mind of its own. Her tight black sweater was no longer up to the task of covering her swelling pot belly, a thin strip of pale flesh showed over her waistband.

Without ceremony she plopped down on the couch next to me. She grinned as if pleased with herself at not falling over, her eyes glazed over with too much drink. Then she abruptly belched out loud and giggled. 

"I'm so completely wasted," she tittered. "Ugh, and these pants are so tight! Why did I wear such tight pants?"

She leaned back on the couch and wrestled the straining button open. I grew wetter and wetter as I watched her soft pale flesh spill out. 

"Well, you do look really hot in those jeans," I told her, winking slyly.

"Yeah, do you think I'm still hot?" she asked. "I'm not getting too fat?"

"You're the hottest one here," I stated. "Not a single girl even comes close."

"Oh, you're so sweet," Heather cooed. "Now if only you were a guy."

"Who needs a guy?" I asked, leaning forward to close the gap.

Soon our faces were only inches away. Heather's lips still were curled into a smile, her alcohol-soaked brain still convinced I was messing with her. Slowly I leaned in closer, finally pressing my lips against her soft, sweet, and so-fucking-hot mouth. For one promising moment her eyes drooped and she kissed me back.

Success!

Or . . . not. After that brief, tantalizing moment of bliss she abruptly pulled away. Her eyes were widened in shock. 

"Wh-what was that?!" she exclaimed.

I sighed. "Look, I'm sorry, ok? I guess maybe I should have told you. I'm, um, a lesbian. I like girls. I think you're really nice, and pretty, well, actually, really steaming hot, and, y'know, I just . . ."

I shrugged. 

"Y-you like me??"

I nodded. "But I'm sorry if what I did made you uncomfortable. Can we still be friends?"

For a moment she just stared at me, and I feared that I had ruined it all. All my hard work for naught. But then she favored me with the sweetest smile I've ever seen and pulled me into a hug.

"Of course Jenna, of course we're still friends. I don't care if you're a lesbian. It actually feels kinda nice knowing you think I'm hot. I just . . . y'know . . . I'm not like that."

I told her I understood. What I meant is that I understood she wasn't like that now. Not yet. But soon, precious baby. Soon I'll have you begging for it.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

A few weeks passed, and despite my "coming out" to Heather at the party, pretty much nothing had changed. Occasionally when she walked away from me she'd look over her shoulder to catch me checking out her ass. Then she'd just smile and wink at me. We still went out to eat every day, and Heather still snacked constantly while on the clock. I couldn't believe my good fortune, not only was she really starting to pack on the pounds, she didn't even seem to mind that much. And on top of it all, she waited much too long before upgrading her uniform.

"Psst, Jenna!" Heather hissed at me from the adjacent register. 

It was an unusually busy Wednesday afternoon and so were both working up front. There was a bit of a lull after a surprising rush, so we finally had a minute to talk.

"Psst, what?" I whispered back.

Heather glanced furtively around before answering. "I think I need a bigger uniform."

Heather made sure her body was shielded by the register as she grabbed her belt buckle and pulled it down a bit. I almost fainted, her tan slacks were actually unbuttoned! I took a closer look at her then, and observed that seat of her pants was straining noticeably to contain a much chunkier rear. The red uniform shirt encased her rounder upper body, leaving little to the imagination. I could even see the outline of her deepening navel as her chubby little gut pressed tight against the fabric. 

"Bet you don't think I'm hot now," she said.

Was it my imagination or did she actually sound a little sad? 

"Just the hottest girl I've ever seen," I said, looking her up and down. "Mm, so staming hot."

Heather blushed and giggled, twirling a strand of her blonde hair around her finger. 

"Even with this?" she asked in a soft voice, gently caressing her pudgy middle.

I paused for a moment, then looked her straight in the eye. "Especially with that."

Of course Heather wanted to know what I meant by that, so I found myself explaining my preference for "curvier" girls. I was worried that it would freak her out, but to my surprise she appeared thoughtful rather than disgusted. Over the course of the afternoon I caught her a couple times looking at my body in frank appraisal. 

_What is she thinking about?_ I wondered.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 5, 2012)

*Chapter Two - Turnabout is Fair Play*

_Crap! I'm such a klutz!_ I thought to myself.

I was baking one Sunday afternoon (making some of Heather's favorite chocolate peanut butter chip cookies) and I dropped the stoneware jar of flour onto my right foot. Somehow I managed to hobble out to the car and drive wrong-footed to the hospital. Turns out I definitely broke a bone, so now I have to use crutches to get around. Drat my luck!

The only good thing to come of this is Heather's sympathy. She's been a true doll, making sure I take it easy at work and even coming over to my apartment most evenings to cook and clean a bit. If anything, this only made her hotter. 

Apparently she never really did much cooking or baking before, but is loving the experience of learning how. A few times an experiment in the kitchen didn't turn out to be all that edible, but then we just ordered a pizza and split a six pack. When my worst evenings involved a gorgeous little porker, silly TV shows, and pizza with beer, I knew I had nothing to complain about.

Well, ok, maybe I had one complaint. Like I said before, my own calorie consumption was rising as I urged Heather to eat more and more. Before it wasn't an issue, since I worked it all off with extra time on the treadmill. With a busted up foot, unfortunately, that was no longer an option. And since Heather was such a sweetheart with making me all this food, I didn't want to be a jerk and refuse it.

The end result, of course, was a daily struggle with my uniform pants. It shamed me to no end, but I was reduced to laying flat on my back on the bed, sucking in as hard as I could to get that stupid button all the way over to the button-hole. Once it finally slid in place, I gently exhaled to make sure it didn't come undone. With a grunt I'd sit up, then glare at the soft little cushion of fat that swelled over my waistband.

My only consolation was that I was getting quite close to being able to start physical therapy. In just a little while I'd be walking again, and able to drop the pounds through some good ol' fashioned hard-core sweating at the gym. At least, that was the plan.

"Ready for dessert?" Heather asked with a bright smile.

I shifted uncomfortably on the couch. Heather had made stew for supper, and somehow I had eaten two enormous bowls of it. Now my stomach was stuffed and pressing tight against the waistband of my shorts. Every few minutes I had to tug down my t-shirt to make sure my bloated belly stayed covered.

"It's lemon meringue pie," she urged.

"You're such a bitch," I groaned. "Fine, give me a piece and I'll shove it in my face while I sit here on my fat ass."

Heather giggled, and her eyes definitely lingered on my puffy midsection. The slice she brought back was truly enormous, she really was a bitch. I crammed down half of it before the waistband of my shorts were pinching so tightly it hurt. I squirmed in my seat, wishing Heather would leave the room. I tried stalling, moving the pie around on my plate.

"Go ahead," Heather said suddenly. "You know you want to."

I looked up at her in confusion.

"Those shorts are looking awfully tight," she teased. "You know you need to unbutton."

Those words, and the look she was giving me at that moment, caused an unexpected sexual thrill to course up my spine. I kept my eyes locked on hers as my fingers dropped to my waist. My cheeks flushed hot as I actually had to struggle to pop open the stubborn button. I relaxed my stomach muscles, letting my little paunch sit out there for her to see.

Heather licked her lips slightly as she got up from her chair and took a seat next to me on the couch. Tentatively she reached out, her fingertips grazing my belly where it poked out between the straining waistband and the riding up t-shirt. 

I lifted up a forkful of pie to my lips and Heather laid her palm against my stomach, now rubbing gently in a circular motion. I arched my back and leaned into her touch, not daring to say a word as I ate the rest of the dessert bite by delicious bite. 

When I cleaned my plate she took it from me and placed it on the coffee table. Then she knelt on the ground in front of me, I spread my legs to make room. With excruciating slowness, notch by notch, Heather gradually lowered the zipper on my shorts. I was practically shaking from being so turned on, I was sure my panties were soaked clear through. As her hands gently cupped the soft flesh that spilled out I groaned out loud.

"I have a confession," Heather said with a slight smile. "Lately I've been feeding you up on purpose. You seemed to get such a kick out of watching me get fat, I wondered what it would look like from the other side. I have to admit . . . it's pretty hot."

I looked at her, scarcely believing my ears. I didn't even care that she was admitting culpability for my newly formed pudge, I was ecstatic that at the thought of her being turned on by me. When she leaned forward and softly pressed her full lips to my protruding belly, I almost came right there and then. Then she sat back on her heels and looked at me with a mischievous smile.

"Are you work slacks getting too tight?" she asked.

"Mm-hmm, very tight," I gasped, imagining all the wonderful things that we were about to do.

"Can you still fit in them?"

"Barely," I admitted.

"Hmm. Well, when you can't even get them zipped up anymore, let me know. I have a very special night planned out for us."

With that she rose to her feet. I watched open-mouthed as she swayed out the door, her lusciously round rump moving side to side. As soon as she closed the door behind her, I struggled onto my back and pulled my shorts and panties down to my knees. My fingers dove between my thighs, working furiously as I soared to climax again and again.

Later that evening I sat at the kitchen table wearing only my panties. I shoveled pie into my mouth straight from the pan, washing it down with whole milk. If Heather wanted a girl too fat to zip up her pants, I was more than happy to give that to her.

"Hnnngghhh!!!" I grunted, my face turning red from effort.

I was seriously questioning my sanity at this moment. I was so crazy with lust for the plumped-up Heather that I had no regard at all for what I was doing to gain her attention. A few weeks of non-stop stuffing my face had turned my slightly rounder tummy into a full-fledged pot belly. Now if only that was the sole change. However, my thighs were also spreading and softening and my formerly tight ass was still bubbly but definitely heftier. 

Now I was worried I had waited too long to request new uniform pants. On Friday I had managed to zip them up all of three notches or so. I figured a 48 hour binge session would probably tip the scales just enough. Only I might have overdone it. Now I was having trouble pulling the pants over my rump, the excess flesh spilling out over the waistband.

A few more shimmies and . . . there! I had them on. Or at least on enough. The flaps of the pants were forced out to the sides, spread apart by a protruding ball of fat. I tried sucking in, there was barely any movement. I grabbed the flaps and pulled hard. Nope, still several inches of fattened flesh separated button from button-hole. I grabbed the zipper and tugged with all my might, but it budged not.

Success!

Or was it? I examined myself in the mirror, hardly able to recognize myself. My breasts puffed up out of my snug bra, they had grown heavier over the past couple months. Below that sat my swollen belly, bloated with weeks of over-eating. I had packed on the pounds so quickly that it both looked and felt quite firm. I actually resembled a pregnant woman more than a fat one. Love handles oozed out over the incredibly snug waistband. The pants were skin-tight now, straining at the seams. I turned and looked at my ass, it looked absolutely huge.

Was it worth it?

I thought back to the feel of Heather's fingers against my stuffed belly. I thought of the looks, and lingering touches over the past few weeks. Her smoky eyes promised pleasure I had never known. I thought about Heather's own growing figure, she was still growing rounder as well. I thought of what it would be like to lay next to her, skin to skin contact from lips to toes.

I yanked on my shirt, which fortunately had always been a little baggy. We were supposed to tuck them in, but fortunately no one really cared. I left if untucked, barely hanging low enough to hide the fact that my pants were completely undone. I rushed out the door, eager to tell Heather the good news.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

She smirked openly as I sheepishly pulled my shirt up. We were there before the store opened, so it was just her and I in the break room with Jimmy on the floor and Jessica in the back office. Heather reached down and grabbed the zipper, giving it a sharp tug. No movement. A wicked grin slowly spread across her face.

"So . . ." she cooed. "I see someone has been a good little eater."

I blushed, not sure when the tables had been turned on me, but still awash with desire and longing. 

"Ok, how about 7 o'clock at my place?" she suggested.

I nodded vigorously.

"Now let's go back to Jessica and get you a new uniform," Heather smiled.

I walked with her to the back office, entering after a light knock. Heather insisted on coming in with me, probably because I made it a point of being there a few months ago when she had to ask for her first upgrade. 

"Jenna has something to ask you, Jess," Heather stated right away.

"Um, yeah, I need, um, a bigger uniform," I stammered as my face turned red.

"Show her why," Heather prodded.

I shot her a glare, but slowly pulled up my shirt. "I can't zip them up anymore."

"Jenna!" Jess scolded. "Why did you wait so long? Have you been walking around with unbuttoned pants?"

I turned an even brighter shade of red, starting at my feet as I answered in a small voice. "Yes."

Jess chuckled. "Oh, what are we going to do with you? Ok, come over here and let's get you measured for a new size."

I gulped as I walked over, Heather watched openly with a grin. Jess took a tape measure from a drawer and wrapped it around my waist. Then she measured my bust, hips, and thighs.

"Ok, we'll move you up to a Medium shirt, and it looks like your pants are probably going to be a size 10. Does that sound right?"

My mind went blank. Ten?!?!?!!?! Had I blimped up that much?!?!?

"Uh, I d-dunno," I stammered. "I haven't been shopping in, um, a while."

Heather giggled out loud. "Maybe this weekend you and I should hit up the mall."

Jess just gave us a look, then wrote up the order form for the new uniform.

"In the meantime," she said to me, "I think we have a bigger pair of slacks over here. Why don't you change before going out on the floor? Oh, and next time, don't wait until you can't even zip them up before asking for a new uniform, ok?"

I walked out in a daze. Next time??? What is she talking about that Im not getting?


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 5, 2012)

*Chapter Three  Special Reward*

The rest of the day passed in a blur, I could think of nothing but my "date" with Heather that night. I wore one of my roomier pair of jeans, they looked painted on but I still looked hot. A black sleeveless top hid my burgeoning pot belly slightly, but I still looked much curvier than I used to. At least my boobs had benefited from all this also. I showed up at 7 on the dot, holding a bottle of wine and trying to calm the butterflies in my stomach.

My mouth went dry as Heather eased open the door. She wore a red robe that looked like it was made of silk, the top open enough to give me a good look at her cleavage. Her hair and make up were done impeccably, she truly was the most beautiful girl I'd ever seen in real life.

"Ready for the night of your life?" Heather asked in a breathy voice, before giggling at the corny line.

"Uh-huh," I replied weakly.

She turned and walked away from the door and I followed wordlessly behind. This was a new experience for me, in the past I was always the instigator, the one in charge. But this plumped-up blonde now held me in the palm of her hand. She had me wrapped around her little finger. She had me desperate for just a taste.

And she knew it.

I followed her swaying hips into the kitchen, it was lit by candle light. On the table was an actual chocolate fountain, plates surrounded it filled with pastries and fruit. 

"Nothing like some chocolate to start things off, right?" Heather smiled.

She dipped a finger into the cascading liquid chocolate, then stuck the finger in her mouth and sensually sucked it clean. The tingling between my legs spread up to my lower back, also causing my knees to weaken. Oh fuck, I had it bad.

"Sit down, help yourself," Heather invited. "I'll open up that wine."

I sat at the table as instructed, then grabbed a flat pastry, dipped it in the fountain, and gobbled it up. Mmm, so freaking good.

"It's yummy, isn't it?" Heather smiled, taking a seat close to mine.

She dipped a plump strawberry in the chocolate, then held it to my lips. I closed my eyes and opened my mouth, reveling in the taste and the experience of being fed by Heather. When I opened my eyes I saw she was looking at me very intently, and I had no doubts about where this evening would lead.

"Aren't you going to eat too?" I asked.

"Maybe . . . if you're willing to do something for me."

"Anything," I replied, the word out of mouth before I could stop it.

Heather's lips curled into a wide smile, and she began to load up a number of small plates with various goodies. 

"Ok," she said after she divvied up the plates. "Here's how this works. For each plate I eat, you either have to remove one piece of clothing or eat two of your own platefuls. My choice. Want to play?"

I had kicked off my shoes when entering her apartment, and was wearing no socks. That meant I had four items of clothing on, which probably meant that Heather planned on eating at least four plates of chocolate covered delicacies. This night was turning out even better than I had hoped.

Heather quickly demolished one serving, then gave me a sly grin. "Shirt."

I smiled back, taking my time as I pulled it over my head. Her expression told me that she was quite pleased with what she saw. Sitting down with snug jeans, I had no hopes of hiding my muffin top. Fortunately she seemed to like that sort of thing.

Another plate, but this time she told me to eat. The chocolate was delicious, and it went perfectly with the various pastries and fruit. Another plate for Heather and my bra followed my shirt. I felt rather self-conscious being totally topless. Another plate for Heather and two more for me. Now the waistband of my snug jeans was straining around my full belly.

Heather ate another plate, loosening the belt on her robe. I ate two more, unbuttoning my jeans. By now I was squirming in my chair, my thighs rubbing against each other as my arousal surged. I was longing for her to tell me to remove my pants, but again she pointed toward the food. My soft belly was inflated into a taut roundness, bulging between the open flaps of my jeans.

"You're looking pretty full," she observed.

"Maybe *urp* a little," I said, trying to rub away the bloated feeling.

"Tell ya what, there's only four more platefuls. If you take off the rest of your clothes I'll let you feed me the rest."

"Deal!" I blurted as quickly as I could.

"I thought that might appeal to you," Heather said, laughing.

I stood up, peeling off my jeans and then pulling off my panties. This was the first time I had been naked in front of another girl while being so . . . heavy. I stood next to Heather, leaning forward slightly to plate a piece of chocolate covered cantaloupe between her lips. As I bent forward, her hands came up to gently cradle my bare breasts. Her thumbs lightly grazed over my nipples, sending a thrill of electricity down my spine. We continued like that until all the food was gone, I fed her bite by bite as her soft fingertips explored my naked flesh.

I was quivering from head to toe, the elaborate build-up to our first time together was driving me wild. I helped pull Heather and her noticeably expanded midsection to her feet. With a shy smile she took my hand and led me down a hallway. We entered her bedroom together, soft music was playing and more candles had been lit. 

"Would you like to get on my bed?" Heather whispered.

I nodded, biting my lip. I got comfortable there, laying on top of the covers, the anticipation building as I looked at Heather. She took a deep breath, then slowly undid the belt and pulled open the robe. 

Wow.

Tiny lacy black panties were nestled under the curve of her rounded abdomen, barely concealing her sweetness. She wore a corset bustier on top, which did an excellent job of framing her full breasts. The corset was supposed to come down far enough to just leave a thin strip of flesh between it and the panties, but Heather's extra pounds and recent stuffing caused it to ride up near her belly button (it was actually a miracle she could still get it on). That meant I was treated to the sight of her plump, ripe lower belly.

"Wow," I whispered.

"You like it?" Heather asked, blushing slightly. "It's gotten a little, um, small for me lately."

"You're just the hottest fucking thing ever," I told her. "Why don't you come join me over here?"

"Well, I guess you have earned it," she teased me. "Look at that little belly."

I looked down. My not-so-little belly sat there, a round cushion of pudge. Was it worth it?

Heather crawled onto the bed with me, kneeling above me and leaning in for a deep soul-searing kiss. My hand reached down, caressing her hanging belly. Her hand brushed my cheek, trailed down my chest and belly, then pressed lightly between my legs. 

I moaned out loud, my eyes rolling back in my head. Fuck yes it was worth it.

Time passed in a blur. Eventually I had Heather out of her lingerie, and then it was just a pile of tangled limbs, slick skin, and soft, hot kisses. I could tell she was a little hesitant as I started nuzzling her inner thighs, but she still let out a cry of passion as I led her to nirvana. She wanted to return the favor, but wasn't confident in her abilities. I gently coached her along, and what she lacked in experience she made up for in joyful enthusiasm. As I lay there spent and shaking, her wicked smile said she enjoyed it as much as I had. At one point we found ourselves in the 69 position, fitting perfectly together like we were designed that way.

After a few hours we passed out together in bed. I slept very soundly, my dreams filled with extremely pleasant images and memories. I awoke laying on my side, my back pressed against her front, her left arm draped over me. Heather awoke as I stirred, her fingers squeezing my soft middle.

"Good morning," I giggled.

"Morning, lover," Heather cooed. "Did you have fun last night?"

I shivered slightly as her fingers danced southward. "So much fun."

"Ready for breakfast?"

"Yeah," I replied. "But maybe, first . . . "

It was as if she could read my mind, and her hand slid further down until . . .
Bliss.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 5, 2012)

*Chapter Four - Counterpoint*

A couple weeks later I had to work a rare Saturday, which was torture. What made it worst is that Heather sent me text updates at least once an hour detailing what she was eating. 

Shortly after I got to work she told me she had just finished off three Belgian waffles for breakfast. A little later it was a half dozen doughnuts. It got to the point that each time my cell buzzed in my pocket a corresponding tremor tickled my lower stomach. The last update was at 3:00, just an hour before I was scheduled to leave and almost two hours after she told me she was going to try eating an entire small pizza. 

The 3pm text simply read - "so stuffed, choc cake looks so good, can't say no even if i explode"

At 4 on the dot I was practically sprinting out of the store. During the short drive to her place my imagination ran wild, anticipating what I would find. The front door was open, as I passed through the kitchen I saw a two-layer chocolate cake on the counter, almost half of it gone. An empty glass sat next to the cake.

I walked down the hallway toward Heather's bedroom, hearing a soft moaning as I neared the door. My eyes widened in shock as I walked in, even my wildest fantasies paled in comparison to the thigh-clenching sight in front of me. Heather lay flat on her back, clad in only a pair of tiny purple panties. Her pale flesh rose up in a perfect dome, the skin taut and slightly glistening. It looked like someone had stuck a pump into her and inflated her belly until she was as big as a woman seven months pregnant.

"Ooh, Jenna," she groaned in a faint voice. "I think I *hic* overdid it. Come here *hic* and rub my belly."

Her right hand fluttered weakly as she tried to wave me over. She had clearly gorged herself into such a state that even the slightest movement was very nearly impossible. Her breathing was coming in short, shallow gasps. I walked over to the side of the bed, then started to slowly undress as she watched.

I untucked my shirt, then grabbed the bottom and pulled it over my head. My baby pot belly sat softly above my waistband, jiggling slightly as I patted it. The bra soon joined the pants on the floor, then I unbuttoned and unzipped my pants. Shimmying side to side, I pulled then down past my plump thighs and kicked them off. Seconds later my socks and panties were added to the pile, and I stood there in my bare skin.

"Am I getting too fat?" I asked her, cradling my soft midsection.

She shook her head slightly. 

"Well, I guess after today I don't need to worry about getting fatter than you," I teased her.

Heather just puffed out her cheeks and rubbed her distended middle. I moved to the bottom of the bed, crawling between her sprawled legs. Digging into her soft flesh, I tugged her panties down. Since she was stuffed into such a stupor, I had to do all the work. After making sure she was just as naked as I was, I moved up further, kneeling over her on my hands and knees. I lowered myself slowly, my soft stomach pressing lightly against her very firm gut. Heather exhaled lightly, her eyes glazed over, and I leaned in for a deep kiss.

After one long kiss, and then a shorter one, I started to move my way down her prone form. My full breasts hung down, trailing against her bare skin as I nibbled, licked, and kissed her warm flesh. I spent some time enjoying her generous bosom, then made my way up and over the rising hill of her engorged belly. I could hear her light gasps getting louder as my mouth worked its way lower. I finally got to her sweet spot, my tongue slowly working its way deeper. 

I employed every trick I knew, pleasuring my bloated princess again and again and again. By the time I finished she was covered with perspiration, shivering slightly as a few orgasmic aftershocks coursed through her plump form.

"Y-you're amazing," she finally gasped.

"I know," I smiled back at her. "Hungry yet?"

I laughed out loud as she groaned, holding her still-stuffed belly.

I thought that I had everything I ever wanted. I was madly in lust with a beautiful girl, the sex was fantastic, she didn't complain once about packing on the pounds, and she enjoyed pampering me in every way possible. Not only was she an extraordinary lover, she also became one of my closest friends. I was pretty sure that I was falling hard for this gal. It was the first time I had even considered getting serious with someone.

There was, however, just one little problem. At first I tried to ignore it, pushing the thought away. But I couldn't for long, it always came back. The fact of the matter is that I was getting quite porky myself. You would have thought that Heather's delight in my expanding body would be enough to make it worth it, but slowly my pride and vanity overwhelmed the joy of keeping my girlfriend happy.

First there were whispers at work.

"Did you see Jenna's ass?" one girl whispered, thinking I couldn't overhear her.

"She's getting really big," another co-worker replied in hushed tones.

My back was turned to them, hiding my rapidly reddening face, but unfortunately not my ballooning ass. A lot of new pounds were finding their home beneath the belt. My rear swelled out behind me, still perky but definitely quite . . . thick. My hips had widened a bit as well, and my chubby thighs were starting to brush against each other. Fuck, that was a rough day when I first realized that happening.

Almost DD's now, my breasts hung slightly lower when unsupported and had increased in sensitivity. Heather loved to play with them, and during foreplay would spend a good ten or fifteen minutes fondling and nuzzling my bosoms, working me into a frenzy. Not to be outshone, my little pot belly was no longer so . . . little. Some days it was hard to figure out if my tummy was sticking out further than my breasts, it usually depended on how much I had stuffed myself. 

I hesitated to voice my complaints, however, because if I was getting noticeably chubby then Heather was . . . well, fat. Last Saturday we had weighed ourselves, for the first time in quite a while. Between the foot injury and getting a girlfriend who had a bit of a feeder streak herself, I had packed on over 30 pounds, tipping the scale at 147. That was a hard number to see. It was sorta like going through a pregnancy.

Heather, though, had far outdone me. True, she had a head-start, but still I almost came on the spot when the scale revealed her weight to be 168 glorious pounds. She just giggled and ran her hands up and down the belly that arced out in a perfect half-sphere, protruding a good inch or two past her D cups. She occasionally professed jealousy at being slightly less endowed than me, but I just teased her that it wouldn't be for long. Her formerly toned waistline was a few inches larger around than mine, but her ass and thighs seemed to be more toned. There was no way her lower body would ever be described as less than plump, but not a single dimple or hint of cellulite marred her scrumptious flesh.

I think it was the fact that she maintained her amazing looks and wonderful attitude as she gained that delayed my reaction to my own gain for so long. But finally, I could take it no more.

"Ready for another *brrrrrp* slice?" Heather asked me, giggling as she burped.

I had just finished my second slice of pizza, we were spending a Friday in together. The only plan was to eat a lot of pizza and watch some movies.

"Um, I think I'm good," I replied.

"Are you feeling ok?"

I cleared my throat and tried to think of how best to address this. The weekend before my younger sister had made several pointed remarks about my new paunch, despite the fact that my parents both defended me. They were very laid-back accepting people, both of my alternative lifestyle and my recent gain. Melanie, my sister, was certainly not as tolerant when it came to my blubbery physique.

**"Whoa, porking up there BIG sister," Melanie had snarked when I showed up for dinner.

"Yeah, I may have gained a couple," I admitted. "Guess I'm just getting comfortable, I've heard that happens when you're in a relationship."

My veiled barb directed at Melanie's lack of a significant other fell on deaf ears. Instead she rudely pinched my love handle that oozed out over my snug waistband.

"More than a couple," she remarked with a sneer. "You're really blimping up. I hope your new girlfriend likes fat chicks."**

I looked across the table at Heather. "I don't want to gain any more weight," I told her. "I think I want to lose it, actually. Get back my old body."

Heather looked rather taken aback. "I . . . didn't know you felt that way. You know I love how you look, right?"

"All fat and sloppy?!" I snapped back. "Just 'cause you're blimping up doesn't mean I have to!"

Heather visibly flinched. "But isn't this what you like?" she asked in a soft voice.

The silence thickened between us, I knew I should take back what I said, but all I could think of was the way my size 10 jeans were pinching my upper thighs and digging into my pudgy midsection.

"Whatever," I muttered, getting up from the table. "I'm not hungry."

I went to my room, slamming the door shut and locking it. I hoped Heather would take the hint and leave. I sat glumly on my bed for the better part of an hour, the resentment building with each passing minute.

How dare she do this to me? What a manipulator, making me fat to get her to sleep with me. That's all she cares about. She doesn't love me, she just wants to see me get fat with her. Why does she have to be so selfish?! I complained, disregarding of course the complete hypocrisy of my position.

Finally I heard the door to my apartment open and close. I crept back out to the empty kitchen. Heather had finished off the first pizza and eaten most of the second. She must have been barely able to waddle out. For a moment I was almost overwhelmed by regret, but I steeled myself against it. I hoped she did have a bellyache, it would serve her right.

"Unnnggghhh . . . " I groaned out loud.

The second pizza box sat there on the coffee table, almost completely empty. This was now my usual Saturday evening, gorging myself on a pair of large pizzas. I wore panties and a tank top, no bra. All my bras were now too small, and even my sweats dug in uncomfortably around my bloated gut.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 5, 2012)

*Chapter Five  Reality Check*

Heather had called me the day after I had told her I wanted to lose weight. I was downright nasty to her, accusing her of never caring about me, of fattening me up for selfish reasons. She had turned all my accusations right back at me, shouting about how she had gained so much weight just to make me happy. It escalated from there, until finally she told me that we were broken up.

**"Fine!" I shouted into the phone. "Good luck finding someone else, you obese whale!"

Heather spluttered in shock. "Bitch!" she finally screamed, hanging up on me.

I closed my cell phone and threw it across the room, then collapsed sobbing on my bed. My beautiful baby girl, why had I hurt her so bad? Overwhelmed by sorrow, an emptiness eating away at me, I eventually went out into the kitchen. I started heating up various foodstuffs, grabbing a half gallon of ice cream from the freezer and shoveling spoonfuls in my mouth as I waited for the rest of the food to be ready. For the rest of the day I glutted myself, eating until my poor stomach was stretched and aching. Breathing shallowly and feeling quite woozy, I had finally collapsed in bed like a beached whale.

Heather didn't show up for work the following Monday. I learned that she had quit, saying she found a job at a plus size boutique in the mall. I ended up taking a week off from the store, only leaving my apartment when I needed more food. How fucking ironic, the consequence of breaking up with Heather over my desire to lose weight was to binge myself into a bigger pant size. When I got back to work I had to ask Jess for a bigger uniform.**

"Brrrrrpppppp, ungghh . . ." I moaned, adjusting my bulk on the couch.

It had been almost two months since we had broken up, and I had put on nearly 30 more pounds. My fat ass wobbled when I walked, my thick thighs jiggling with each step. I was forced to lean backwards on the couch, my gut was so swollen that even leaning forward was beyond my ability. 

My cell phone sat beside me on the couch, and for the eleventh time that day I thought about calling her. I didn't though. I was too scared of what she'd say, too scared that she'd be right. So I sat there as my overloaded stomach gurgled away, feeling like a fat pig.

Later that evening I finished the pizza. Then ate some ice cream. And a package of cookies. When it was time for bed I laid there rubbing my mountainous gut as I fell asleep, thinking of Heather.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Since I was blimping up so quickly, it was only natural that I had to upgrade my wardrobe again. Stuffing my expanded lower body into my biggest pair of sweats, I hauled my fat ass over to the mall. I told myself that I wasn't going there to see Heather, I dreaded the thought of her seeing me in this condition. More than anything I longed to make amends, but my fear and self-loathing overwhelmed me. 

I wandered the mall for a while, stopping first at the food court for a quick snack. I was ashamed that a quick snack now comprised of enough greasy fast food for two people. Plus a giant cinnamon roll. Yanking my shirt down to cover my distended abdomen, I waddled over to the big girls clothing store (not the one Heather worked at). I took my time, but was still too depressed from the break up to truly enjoy shopping. It was really too bad, since this place actually had a lot of cute clothing for the "fluffier" gals. I made sure to buy everything a little big, I was resigned to the fact that the number on the scale would probably keep climbing.

Carrying my bags of clothes, I was walking through the mall back to the food court (for another quick snack before leaving) when I impetuously made a turn down a different length of the mall. The store Heather now worked at was down this way, and despite my insistence that I didn't want to see her, my feet apparently overruled me. I slowed my walk as I passed the store, trying to peek in without being obvious.

And there she was.

Even more beautiful than I remembered.

She wore pinstriped slacks that hugged her voluptuous form, and a white blouse that was flowy while still emphasizing her jaw-dropping curves. She may have put on a few more pounds since I last saw her, but I realized that I was probably the heavier one now. She was with a customer, laughing about something as she touched the other woman on the wrist.

I was immediately overcome by jealousy, I wanted to be the one laughing with Heather. I wanted my wrist to be touched by her still slim fingers. I wanted her blue eyes on me, and me only. For a moment I stopped in my tracks, my pulse pounding in my ears. 

When I realized that she would see me if she simply glanced out toward the door, I abruptly turned away and walked back to my car as quickly. With a heavy heart I ignored the food court, knowing I would need something much more serious to dull the ache. I phoned the Chinese place near my apartment as I walked, and when I got there my order was ready.

Ten minutes later I was on my couch, my coffee table filled with containers of sweet and sour pork, sesame chicken, shrimp fried rice, and four or five other dishes. I used to use chopsticks, but I had no interest in taking my time and enjoying the flavors. Using a fork I simply jammed as much in my mouth as I could, chewing and swallowing noisily. The incredibly amounts of MSG (plus the beer to wash it down) was sure to cause quite a bloat. I was only halfway done when my sweats were straining around my expanding middle, so I just took them off. Along with all my other clothes.

Now completely unencumbered by tightening fabrics, I gorged and gorged. Even when a growing ache built deep in my swelling gut, I still forced more and more down. I was panting for breath, red-faced and sweating, but still I binged. I didn't stop until every container was empty of chicken, beef, pork, shrimp, vegetable, and rice.

I slowly sat back on the couch, then unleashed a thundering belch. It barely relieved the pressure at all, my poor overfed gut was still blown out into a gigantic sphere. I had spread my chubby thighs, allowing my distended midsection to sit between then. 

I concentrated on my breathing, taking shallow breaths since my lungs were so compressed by my horrifically expanded stomach. The skin on my abdomen itched from being stretched so taut. I groaned wordlessly, so pathetically bloated that getting to my feet was not even remotely possible.

Even though I had stopped eating, I still felt as though I was slowly growing larger. I shifted slightly to lean back a little more, but that didn't seem to help at all. I whimpered softly, starting to worry that I had pushed myself much too far. My gut groaned and gurgled, and I feared that it may burst.

"Ooohhhh . . . uuuggghhh .. . *mmmpprrhhhh* . . . uuungh . . . *brrrrrrpppppp* . . . "

A dull ache ran up and down my sides, occasional cramps shot across my humongous middle. I ran my hands gently over the fleshy sphere resting on my lap, discovering that my belly button had actually popped from the intense internal pressure. 

Just when I thought I couldn't take it anymore, a sudden warmth emanated from between my legs. A shudder ran up my spine, an invisible hand kneaded my lower gut, and I let out a hoarse cry as my body was wracked by one orgasm after another. I didn't even have to maneuver my fingers down to my pussy, the extreme pressure from my gluttony was apparently enough to set me off.

Finally I caught my breath, a slight tingling still running up and down my spine. My engorged gut was still too large and heavy for me to get to my feet, so I managed to get myself horizontal on the couch and quickly passed out.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 5, 2012)

*Chapter Six  Making a new friend *

For a few weeks after the Chinese stuffing, I had cut back a little. My new clothes were still growing snug, though, when I decided to make a solo trip to a local buffet one Saturday evening. 

"One, please," I told the hostess.

Her smile didn't waver for a moment. She was a cute red head, probably around my age. Her skin was soft and creamy and she boasted a very nice (if slim) hourglass figure.

"Right this way!" she chirped, leading me to a booth.

"Just help yourself to the buffet," she told me as I sat down. "And be sure to try the glazed pork, it is SO good."

I watched her walk away for a second, her nicely rounded rump swaying slightly. She hadn't seemed the least bit turned off by a fatty like me showing up at a buffet, and maybe it was my imagination but I thought I had caught the ghost of a wink when she suggested the pork.

I shrugged. It didn't really matter either way. She wasn't Heather, and I wasn't sure I was ready to move on. Although I had started thinking about a one night stand, just to relieve the tension a little. I just hadn't anticipated being the fat one.

As I took my first trip through the buffet I mostly perused what was offered and tried to come up with a game plan. My mouth was watering as I inhaled the delicious aromas, this was a rare buffet where the quality of the food actually matched the quantity. My first plateful was piled up quite high with Caesar salad, potato salad, fruit salad, and a couple rolls. Next I had a bowl of stew, a bowl of soup, and a bowl of gumbo. Then I worked my way through the meats, choosing sides of pasta, potato and vegetable. I had piled up a pretty impressive stack of plates before my pants started feeling uncomfortably tight. I sat for a moment, trying to decide my next step.

"You're not done already?" the red-head asked, suddenly appearing next to my table.

I looked at her name tag. "I dunno Stephanie, these pants are getting pretty tight."

I tossed the line out casually, trying to gauge her reaction. She just giggled.

"It wouldn't be the first time someone unbuttoned their pants in a buffet," she said. "Did you try that pork yet?"

"Yup, just as good as advertised."

"Then you must want another portion. Let me go grab you something, you can unbutton and no one will have to know."

Ok, this girl was definitely a feeder. It still felt weird to be on the other side, but she was cute and enthusiastic, so I let her get me a plate. She actually came back with two, both piled high with pork, fried chicken, ribs, chili cheese fries, and more. 

"Clean these like a good girl and I'll get you some dessert," she said as she placed them before me.

This time I definitely didn't imagine the wink. I made a show of reaching below the table and popping open the button on my slacks. She was clearly reluctant to return to the front, looking back at me several times over her shoulder as she walked away. Over the past couple months I had definitely stretched out my stomach's capacity a bit, but I was pretty well stuffed when I finally finished off both plates.

Stephanie reappeared like a genie. "Ready for dessert now? We have some wonderful pies, plus a full make-your-own sundae bar."

"I dunno," I replied, leaning back in the booth and resting my hand atop my protruding middle. "I'm pretty *hic* stuffed."

"Nonsense, you can't stop before dessert. You wait here and I'll get you a little something sweet to end the meal."

Before I could respond she was off in a flash. Five minutes later she was back and I couldn't believe my eyes. One large plate held a slice of lemon meringue pie, a slice of key lime pie, a slice of coconut cream pie, and a slice of cheesecake. There was also a large bowl that contained a banana split, complete with five scoops of ice cream, hot fudge sauce, sprinkles, whipped cream, and even chunks of brownie. 

"Oh wow," I said as she put it in front of me.

"I'm sure you can handle this, you look like a good eater," Stephanie giggled. "I gotta go back up front, but my shift ends in thirty minutes, just if . . . y'know . . . "

I heard the implied suggestion, but didn't respond. I still wasn't sure how far I wanted to take this. With determination I applied myself to the food in front of me, sampling here and there. After ten minutes on constantly eating I felt like I had barely made a dent. I paused for a moment to lower the zipper on my slacks. There were a few filled tables around me, and I had caught most of them glancing over at me once or twice. As I continued eating, I imagined their whispered conversations - 

"Did you see that girl over there? Look at all those plates. No wonder she's so fat."

"What a cow, gorging herself like that in public."

"I think she actually unzipped her pants. How much do you have to eat so that you can't even zip up your pants."

"Is she pregnant or just really fat? Either way, I can't believe how much she's eating."

"And now dessert? They'll have to roll her out of here."

"Was it good?"

I snapped out of my reverie, first noticing that both plate and bowl were completely empty. Dazedly, I looked up at Stephanie's grinning face.

"See, I told you that you could finish it all," she said in an approving tone. "But you are looking pretty full. I'm off now, maybe I could drive you home?"

I was stoned on food, clearly not thinking straight. I nodded, stifling a belch. Stephanie helped me to my feet, I put one hand beneath my belly to keep my pants up. Fortunately my blouse still hung down low enough to hide the fact that my pants were unzipped. Stephanie led me out to the parking lot, then helped me get situated in the passenger seat of my car. I managed to give her mumbled directions as we drove back to my place, I was quickly entering a food coma. 

At my apartment, she helped me out of the car, her hands brushing my breasts and lingering against my full stomach. Several months of celibacy were clouding my mind, and I wasted no time inviting her inside. I led her straight into my bedroom, unusually bold even for me. Fortunately, Stephanie seemed even more excited than I was. She wasted no time stripping off my clothes, her strong hands worshiping my fattened form as I lay on my back.

"Wow, your belly is so full you look pregnant," she observed as her hands rubbed circles over my taut skin.

I grunted something in reply.

"As soon as you came in, I hoped this would happen," Stephanie told me. "We get some cute plumpers, but you're the hottest I've ever seen. And boy, can you eat! When you unbuttoned your pants I wanted to crawl under the table right then and start eating you out. I think you look even fatter naked, you have incredibly thick thighs. And man, that ass! It like sticks out for a mile."

Her eyes gleamed with a different sort of hunger as she went on in depth about every detail of my body. I remembered the excitement of seeing a hot girl plump up, more than once I had fantasized about being in the exact place she was. Now, however, I was on the other side. I was the fatty, the plumper, the one laying on her back so stuffed with fattening foods that I looked pregnant. I was the one going to a buffet and eating so much I had to unzip my pants. 

Stephanie's hands ventured higher, cradling and caressing my large melons. She leaned over me, her soft lips closing around my right nipple. Her left hand kept fondling that breast while her right moved down between my thighs. Her strong fingers had me moaning out loud in no time, burying themselves deep inside of me. 

I came quickly, my thighs clenching together. She giggled sweetly, kissing me lightly on the lips before rearranging herself to kneel between my legs. She started kissing my belly, her tongue flicking my navel in such a way that I was begging for her to touch me again. This time her lips trailed southward, and her tongue slid into my sweetness. 

She didn't stop until I came twice more. I laid there like I had been turned into jello, panting for breath.

"Now it's my turn," she said.

I looked downward, barely able to see her kneeling there over my dome-like gut. She licked her lips as she looked at me, slowly unbuttoning and unzipping her own pants. Instead of removing them, she simply slid her own hand down the front. Her breathing quickened and her eyes glazed over as her fingers quickly went to work. 

She was plainly getting off on the sight of me lying there like a beached whale. Then she arched her back and bit her lower lip, letting out a low moan as her eyes rolled back in her head. For a few moment she swayed there, then her eyes refocused and she smiled at me.

"That was amazing, huh?"

I nodded, still warm all over from being serviced so thoroughly. 

Still clothed, she crawled next to me on the bed and laid down. We slowly drifted off to sleep, her arm draped over my swollen middle.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 5, 2012)

*Chapter Seven  Reconciliation*

For the next few weeks not much changed. I didn't see Stephanie again, nor did I make a second trip to the buffet. I actually started to get my eating under control a bit, but I was gaining slowly. Still listless and depressed, I did almost nothing other than work, eat, and sleep. One evening I went to a movie by myself, and I started visiting the library more often, but I doubted that anything could fill the hole in my heart.

One morning I was stocking some shelves at work, bending down to put away an alarm clock and hoping my ass wouldn't split my pants, when I heard a soft voice behind me.

"Jenna?"

My heart thudded as I stood up slowly, hardly daring to turn around to see the voice's owner.

"Heather?"

She was move beautiful than I remembered. Her jeans clung to her rounded contours, highlighting full calves, delectably plump thighs and hips to die for. Her blouse was unbuttoned just enough to give a hint of cleavage, her D cup breasts causing the closed buttons to look slightly strained. That wonderful globular tummy of hers had grown by a couple inches, hanging ripely over my snug waistband.

"Howya doing?" she asked.

I shrugged, looking away. I wanted to say something but all of a sudden I was choked up, my eyes filling with tears. Before I knew it she had me wrapped in her soft arms, pulling me close to her. It felt like coming home.

"Shhhh, it's ok," Heather whispered as I started to sob on her shoulder.

"I-I-I'm so s-s-s-sorry!!" 

"C'mon, let's get out of here for a bit and talk."

I finally extracted myself from her embrace, knowing I must have looked a mess. I told Jimmy I was going on break and would be back sometime later. I think my puffy eyes and running mascara kept him from asking any questions. A couple minutes later we were sitting in her car.

"I've missed you so much, and I'm so sorry about everything! I was so stupid!" I blurted out right away.

"I think we both made some mistakes," Heather said. 

I noticed that she seemed a little withdrawn, her voice soft but lacking in warmth. I knew I had hurt her deeply, and I couldn't blame her for not wanting to be hurt again.

"Listen," I told her, "you don't need to forgive me for what I did. I'm not even sure you should. I just want to let you know that I realize how incredibly selfish I was, and how much I wish I could take it all back. At first I thought I was just going to have fun feeding you a little, but then I fell in love with you. I shouldn't have tried to control or manipulate you, and I certainly shouldn't have gotten angry and blamed you when I gained some weight. You were always much better to me than I deserved, and every day I regret ruining such a beautiful friendship."

Heather listened impassively, waiting until I was done. Then she cleared her throat.

"I can't say that didn't hurt. I was . . . well, I fell in love with you too. I even enjoyed getting bigger, first for you but eventually for myself. As you can see, I haven't lost any weight. I still don't know if I'm a lesbian, or bi, or just a straight girl who fell for another girl. And that doesn't really matter to me. What does matter, is that I fell in love with you. And when you started gaining too then, well, I really enjoyed it. I liked it because I wasn't the only heavier one, but I also liked it because I thought it made you even sexier. So then when you accused me of doing that to you on purpose, well, I was hurt that you thought being fat was so disgusting. I mean, you wanted me to be fat, but the thought of getting fat yourself was somehow undesirable. And then . . ."

She trailed off, but I knew what she thinking. My childish tantrum. Our phone conversation, when we both said some very hurtful things. The couple months since then, the heartache, the loneliness. 

"I just have to know," she finally said. "How do you really feel about me? And how do you really feel about being . . . fat?"

I swallowed, looking down for a moment at my bloated form. I thought about what she meant to me, how I didn't truly understand until she was gone, my reaction to her leaving, and whether it really bothered me to be fat.

"I thought being fat was good for other girls, but not good for me. I had to be in control. I think I'm realizing that love is letting go of control. Love has a lot do with trust. I know I love you, and I'll love you even if you lose every single pound you gained. I think I'm starting to trust that you really do like me bigger, and what other people think really doesn't matter compared to what you think. I just . . . I love you."

I looked back down at my lap, tears trailing down my cheeks. This was it, regardless of what happened next I was so thankful I had gotten the opportunity to tell Heather how sorry I was, and how I really felt.

"I love you too."

My head snapped up so quickly I almost gave myself whiplash. For one awful moment I thought I may have imagined it, but her gentle smile destroyed my fears. She slowly leaned toward me, her hands cupping my face as her lips met mine. 

I cried again, maybe even harder. I couldn't believe this was happening, that this was possible. I had lost all hope of a real-life happy ending, but suddenly she was here and she was kissing me and we were crying and laughing and . . . fuck. Just beautiful.

"When do you get off?" she finally asked.

"That depends on you," I smirked.

For a moment she looked at me in shock, but then burst out laughing. I laughed too, my heart alive and my shoulders no longer bearing such a terrible burden of regret. 

"I'm done at 3 today," I told her.

"Well, then I'll be expecting you at my place at 3:15," Heather laughed. "We never had break-up sex, so I expect tonight be legendary."

I giggled, then stopped suddenly as a nightmarish thought came to mind.

"Ohmygosh," I whispered in horror. "Heather, I . . . oh no . . . I slept with someone else."

I told her all about my visit to the buffet, and how I let Stephanie come home with me. I feared the disappointment and judgment sure to be in her eyes as I finished the story.

"I don't care," Heather said when I was done.

I looked at her in surprise. "Wha- really?!"

"I don't even want to think about the time we were apart," she replied. "It was all just a horrible mistake. Maybe necessary, so we could learn what we really wanted, but still horrible. We're together now, I love you and you love me, so let's just forget it. And if we go to the buffet sometime, I'll just make it very clear to this Stephanie that you're with me now, and I don't like to share!"

I started to cry again, so overwhelmed by her love. Seriously, this whole falling-in-love thing is making me such a fucking girl. We kissed again before I went back into the store. Heather had the day off, and she was going shopping to get ready for time together later. When I walked back into the store I think my big silly grin told everyone exactly what had happened, and Jimmy ended up letting me leave 10 minutes early that day.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

There was pizza, lasagna, subs, chips, potato salad, and more covering Heather's kitchen table. After forty minutes of eating we had barely made a dent. I had stretched out my stomach quite a bit over the past few months, but strangely I felt satisfied after a small (for me) meal. 

"Whatsa matter?" Heather asked as she chewed a huge bite of turkey sub.

"I dunno, I'm just kinda full," I told her. "When we were . . . you know . . . I kept eating until I was painfully stuffed, trying to fill up an emptiness. Now that I'm with you again . . . I'm not empty anymore."

"Awww," she mumbled, giving me a sloppy kiss on the cheek then wiping away the mayonnaise.

"But I'll eat more, just for you," I reassured her, sliding a piece of lasagna onto my plate.

"Don't eat for me," Heather said. "I just want to see you happy with who you are."

I shoved a huge bite in my mouth. "Couldn't be happier."

About an hour later most of the food was gone. I had eaten until my pants had to be unbuttoned, but not to the point of being woozy or in pain. Heather had put on a truly impressive show, her round belly swelling up from her constant stuffing. She burped softly, rubbing the sides of her bloated tummy. 

"How much do you *hic* weigh now?" she asked.

I admitted that I hadn't checked in quite a while. With some grunting and groaning we finally got to our feet and walked to her bathroom to weigh ourselves. I relished the sight of her undressing, it was something I had feared I would never see again. It was clear that she was a little rounder than the last time I had seen her naked, but by no means had she blimped up like I had.

"179," Heather read, leaning forward a bit to see the scale. "Your turn."

I was a bit self-conscious as I got on the scale. Heather was pretty heavy, but she didn't look flabby or out-of-shape. Her body had a very sleek roundness, a sensual voluptuousness of perfect curves. I, on the other hand, had just gotten big. My thighs jiggled, my ass wobbled, my breasts shook with each step, and my entire middle seemed to be sheathed in one thick ring of pudge. I had to use my hands to hold in my belly as I leaned forward to see the number.

196.

Crap.

"What's the number big girl?" Heather asked.

She whistled softly when I told her.

"I didn't realize I had gotten so . . ." I told her. "Do you, well, am I too fat?"

Heather stood behind me, her belly pressing against the small of my back as she reached around and grabbed my paunch. 

"Do you think you're too fat?" she replied.

I looked at myself, critiquing my touching thighs, swelling belly, and huge breasts. I looked at my widened hips and my thick love handles. I slowly turned to the side, examining my profile. My belly wasn't drooping yet, and my ass still stuck straight out. 

"No, I think I'm just right," I said with a smile.

"You know what?" Heather mused. "I think I'm going to try to beat you to 200."

"Good luck," I scoffed. "You should see how much I can eat."

"Well then, I better step up my game. There's a cake downstairs with my name on it . . . but maybe you could help me work up an appetite?"

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

A while later we lay in each others' arms, panting for breath. Heather had been right, the fireworks had been incredible. My body responded to her touch like it was what I had been waiting for my entire life. Since I was the more experienced one I used a couple tricks I had learned to make sure I gave as well as I got. I dozed off for a little bit and when I awoke I was alone in bed. I waddled back to the kitchen, suspecting I may find Heather there.

"Hey," Heather mumbled guiltily, her mouth smeared with chocolate frosting. 

She had eschewed the use of a plate, eating with a fork straight from the cake. A gallon jug of whole milk sat next to the cake.

"Is someone eating cake without me?" I asked in a stern tone.

"I have to catch up," Heather defended herself. "You have like 15 pounds on me."

"I believe the penalty for hogging cake to yourself is a thorough spanking," I informed her.

"Yes please!" she chirped.

We giggled, and I got a fork from the drawer. Between the two of us we managed to eat over half, and Heather definitely ate the lion's share. It seemed that she was serious about getting fatter than me, which of course tickled me pink. Hauling out stuffed bellies back to bed was no easy task, and this time we both fell asleep quickly.

The next morning I awoke to find Heather watching me.

"Whatchadoing?" I asked groggily.

"I'm just so happy we're together again," she smiled.

"Me too."

"It's Saturday and neither of us are working, want to go to that brunch buffet?"

"Sure!"

"Ok, and you better wear some stretchy pants, 'cause I'm not holding back today. I'll beat you to 200 if it's the last thing I do."

I giggled, it sounded like a great plan to me as well.

"Um, before we go, maybe . . .?"

Heather grinned, knowing exactly what I was asking.

"Of course baby."

I turned to her and she turned to me. Every sense seemed heightened as we joined together again, fingers exploring, praises whispered. We were together again, and while the future may have been uncertain, the present was everything I could have asked for and more.

Bliss.


----------



## assass3 (Jul 5, 2012)

loved the story. I kinda wished they would race to see who could get to 600lbs first, but hey that's just my opinion.


----------



## Craiger16 (Jul 5, 2012)

I've read this story before, it's awesome! Thank you for it.


----------



## samster (Jul 6, 2012)

Awesome story


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 6, 2012)

great story. It's interesting to see the feeder dynamic flipped over to the main character and the outside influences getting to them.


----------



## snr6424 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone, glad you've enjoyed the story. 

And thanks to the folks at Dimensions for importing this story. Sometimes I just don't have the time to post something at multiple sites.


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Jul 6, 2012)

If you loved this story of Mr. SNR (sorry guy, but I can never remind the numbers) you should take a shot at "Sexy Comfortable", his recent story... !!!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## grasso (Nov 30, 2022)

Loved it


----------

